# Excelsior project



## the tinker (Jan 14, 2015)

gone


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 14, 2015)

*Bad Ass!!*

Perfect look. We did the same with the bars a couple of times back in the day,didnt last long. I tried it a couple of years ago,UGH! Sucks gettin' old


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I'll have to say...that I read and re-read your description regarding the wood tank... looked at the images...once ...twice...

And I like Woody !


----------



## Dave K (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow that looks fantastic!!!!!!   Great bike.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 15, 2015)

Well check out the tink's dungeon of manland pleasures !!!!

Way to go my friend, keep up the good work 

pap
.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 15, 2015)

Impressive pic of your bikes. Especially woody!
See my personal message.
Wes


----------

